Ask HN: What is your favorite hot sauce? - Something1234
======
pdkl95
While it's on the sweet side (typical habanero sweet/fruitiness), this scotch
bonnet pepper sauce has a wonderfully rich pepper flavor.

[http://www.bushabrowne.com/product_pukka_hot_sauce.php](http://www.bushabrowne.com/product_pukka_hot_sauce.php)

Sriracha and standard Chinese red pepper sauce are staples that should always
be available.

However, if heat is the goal without compromising flavor, nothing beats
Bailiff Brutality.

[http://www.honestfoods.com/bailbrutsal.html](http://www.honestfoods.com/bailbrutsal.html)

It claims to be a _salsa_ , but don't be fooled. It's hotter than Dave's
Insanity _by volume_. This sauce is insidious. The chunks of roasted pepper
and tomato trick you into putting a couple spoonfuls on your burrito. The oil
base delays the burn... allowing you to eat _more_. At about 10+ minutes after
eating the "salsa", the Capsicium filled oil finally starts to hit the nerves
and it hits you with at least a half hour of increasing pain. This sauce gives
you time to think about the situation you put yourself in _before_ hitting you
with the pepper heat. And then it does it to you again six hours later.

But the best part - which you're not going to believe - is the it really does
have an outstanding roasted tomato/pepper flavor. I like it for the taste, not
the insane heat.

------
b_emery
Best thread ever. I'm about to open up a container of Del Real "Salsa de
Molcajete Roja" that I got from costco, that's pretty good. My favorite is
from a local place here in Santa Barbara - "Hot Salsa" from the Santa Cruz
Market - so hot, you cant stop eating it!

------
feistypharit
Marie sharps, imported from Belize. Made from prickly pears and available on
Amazon. Comes in many variations, but all are smooth and the prickly pear
provides a nice base to give them all a great flavor. This particular one is
my favorite:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000DG56O](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000DG56O)

------
andrei_says_
I've been waiting for this question for some time now!

The hot sauce I have in my desk at work is

Arizona Pepper's organic harvest jalapeño pepper sauce.

Contains red ripened jalapeño peppers, vinegar and salt and tastes exactly how
I imagine hot sauce would.

I also like the habanero version from the same brand for its smoked flavor.

Both are sugar free which is important for me and taste amazing without being
overwhelming.

------
cunfan
My favorite is Desi Hot Sauce by [Curry Up
Now][[http://curryupnow.com](http://curryupnow.com)].

1/22 is [National Hot Sauce
Day][[https://m.facebook.com/nationalhotsauceday/](https://m.facebook.com/nationalhotsauceday/)],
btw.

------
neilsimp1
Tabasco for anything Mexican-y, or with eggs. Franks (x-tra hot) for anything
American, like pizza. Sriracha for anything Asian.

Lesser known brands are always good too, but I can never go wrong with this
holy trinity.

Lately, I've been absolutely in love with Trader Joe's brand habenero salsa.
It's perfect on everything.

------
carbonmachine
Aardvark Habanero from Secret Aardvark (
[http://secretaardvark.com](http://secretaardvark.com) ). It's not overly
spicy, but has a lot of flavor. If you're in the Pacific Northwest, it may be
at your local grocer.

------
partisan
After much trepidation and finally trying it, I like Cholula's original sauce
the best of all of the hot sauces I have tried. I may try the others though.

[http://www.cholula.com/](http://www.cholula.com/)

~~~
mod
Cholula is my favorite, too.

I love trying out all the sauces at Firehouse subs, but the one I buy for home
is Cholula.

------
sjs382
[http://www.elyucateco.com/products/salsas-picantes/salsa-
ver...](http://www.elyucateco.com/products/salsas-picantes/salsa-verde)

------
paulrpotts
I have two favorites. There's the basic sriracha (and various gourmet knock-
offs). I also really like the smoked chipotle version of Tabasco. It's cheap,
not super-hot, and has a terrific flavor.

------
atomical
Gochujang

I prefer a bit of sweetness in my sauce. Sour.. not so much.

------
amarraja
Encona hot pepper sauce.

It has a great kick to it, but also a really deep and unique flavour. At
university I went through a bottle a week!

------
colept
Sriracha

Also hijacking this to ask for a good BBQ sauce? :)

~~~
mod
I like sweet baby ray's at your local store.

If you want something more special, check out this sauce from my local famous
bbq joint. It's slightly spicy, and they've been around going on 100 years.
Hard to get a seat in there.

[http://www.mcclards.com/shop.html](http://www.mcclards.com/shop.html)

~~~
partisan
Sweet baby rays is a good BBQ sauce. I use it for broiled boneless chicken
thighs and it never disappoints.

------
ashbrahma
Salsa Lizano - From Costa Rica. Not overly spicy but goes well with
everything! Available on Amazon.

------
eb0la
Tabasco.

Mojo Picon from Canary Island is also great. Not quite hot, but Papas arrugas
con mojo picón is a gratis dish.

------
saluki
Tabasco for general hot sauce

Tabasco Chipotle for Tacos, can't eat them without it now.

~~~
saluki
For tacos try La Tiara White Corn Taco Shells, they are a must have now for
me.

------
bryan11
Blair's After Death Sauce. Very hot but with good flavor.

------
hnhnic
"Piqué" sauce, exclusively at Sol Food bodega in San Rafael. Cholula available
at Safeway and everywhere else.

